# Saturday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Tonight I was honored to fish with a father and son who constantly put a big Waldorf hair bug on the spot. So many fantastic casts and sadly the LGMouth did not respond in kind. The heat was very humid and bluegills where pestering our bugs all night long. A few fish where caught but it was far from a good bite. 









Capt Mike


----------

